# Wise Foods - 4 servings per pouch?



## PTAaron (Nov 8, 2012)

I just got my sample pouch from Wise Foods - and I was really surprised to see that one pouch was 4 servings! The first thing I thought was: "How would that work out in an emergency situation?" In an emergency situation it would be my wife and I relying on our stored food - so at meal time that means we would add water to the pouch and now we have 4 meals there... we each eat our serving to keep things rationed properly - now what do you do with the leftovers? Assuming no power, where do you store the extra food so it doesn't spoil? I guess the option is to eat 2 servings each - but then a "month of food" would only be good for 2 weeks.

Has anyone else thought about this and come up with a logical solution?


----------



## crystalphoto (Nov 8, 2012)

This is the reason I don't buy wise or e-foods direct, they SAY 60 or 120 or whatever, servings in a container... they just don't tell you it's in 4 serving packs (or more... ). There are other companies that do sell in the #2.5 cans that make it easier to reseal after dipping out one or two servings, and not so much as a #10 can, though cans aren't ideal for BOB's. Mountain House does have 2 serving packs, though the storage time isn't as long as the cans ( as I recall, it's 7 years for the packs. Don't hold me to that, though, cause I am getting forgetful in my old age, lol.)


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2012)

Mountain House #10 cans once opened with keep for a week allowing you to just remove a serving or two at a time and add it to a cup of water per serving. You could also measure out a single serving out of a bag of Wise foods by simply dividing it by 4 equal portions, add a cup of water per serving. The dry will keep about a week also as it would just require sealing it in a plastic bag be it the one it comes in or another.


----------



## Omega Man (Sep 5, 2012)

I get mine at yearzerosurvival.com...nice selection, different sizes. I heard you still have appx a week to use any food you do not initially re-hydrate. Just sore it in a covered container.


----------



## srpumpkin (Sep 29, 2012)

Got a question for you. If I have a # 10 size can and I open it, take out portions to make it into 1 and 2 serving portions, then resealing with an oxygen absorber can I lengthen the length of time that it can be stored by yrs? 
Ideally I wanted to use the #10 cans break them into 2 servings each put them in a vacuum sealed bag with an O2 absorber and repack them in an empty #10 can so I could have a shelf life of 5 to 10 years. Is this doable?


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2012)

srpumpkin said:


> Got a question for you. If I have a # 10 size can and I open it, take out portions to make it into 1 and 2 serving portions, then resealing with an oxygen absorber can I lengthen the length of time that it can be stoired by yrs?
> Ideally I wanted to use the #10 cans break them into 2 servings each put them in a vacuum sealed bag with an O2 absorber and repack them in an empty #10 can so I could have a shelf life of 5 to 10 years. Is this doable?


I can't tell you since I've never tried it however they advertise 25 years that could easily be 30, 35 etc without it doing more than losing some taste but doubtful it would make you ill.


----------



## PTAaron (Nov 8, 2012)

I gave my sample a try last night - pasta Alfredo seemed like a good option for carb loading day - and it was really tasty. Unfortunately they must use soy in it because today I've been having some major "digestive issues" like I get when I accidentally drink or eat soy protein. So... I guess it doesn't matter how many servings are in a pouch, I won't be using this for emergency SHTF food!


----------



## TxBorderCop (Nov 19, 2012)

PTAaron said:


> I gave my sample a try last night - pasta Alfredo seemed like a good option for carb loading day - and it was really tasty. Unfortunately they must use soy in it because today I've been having some major "digestive issues" like I get when I accidentally drink or eat soy protein. So... I guess it doesn't matter how many servings are in a pouch, I won't be using this for emergency SHTF food!


I hear ya, Bro. I think they ALL use soy protein. I get those same "Digestive Issues" - bad enough to make the paint peel off the walls. Doesn't bother my wife or son, so they can eat them.

Time to make jerky out of some roasts and then get a vacuum sealer and seal up some servings.


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2012)

TxBorderCop said:


> I hear ya, Bro. I think they ALL use soy protein. I get those same "Digestive Issues" - bad enough to make the paint peel off the walls. Doesn't bother my wife or son, so they can eat them.
> 
> Time to make jerky out of some roasts and then get a vacuum sealer and seal up some servings.


Yes food allergies can be a problem for some folks as well as perhaps even life treating.


----------



## WVprepper (Jun 28, 2012)

Number 10 cans are the way to go.


----------



## PTAaron (Nov 8, 2012)

We have a dehydrator, and will be getting a vacuum sealer next actually 

I'll look into number 10 cans... I'm not really sure what that is.


----------



## J.T. (Nov 10, 2012)

PTAaron said:


> ...Assuming no power, where do you store the extra food so it doesn't spoil? I guess the option is to eat 2 servings each - but then a "month of food" would only be good for 2 weeks.
> 
> Has anyone else thought about this and come up with a logical solution?


Well, like any good prepper you should have a generator to run your fridge! I realize though that long-term this may not work as you'll eventually run out of fuel for the gene.

The whole soy thing kinda bothers me though. I'm not allergic or anything, but still, the last thing I want to have when the SHTF is "digestive issues". Which reminds me, I need to stock up on more toilet paper!


----------

